# GT Brakebooster



## tomasius (25. November 2007)

Ich habe da mal so eine Idee...








Und ja, ich bin durch den GT Hadley Naben/ GT Bremscheiben Thread angeregt worden.  

Tom


----------



## micki260 (25. November 2007)

jaja der tomasius weis wovon GT Liebhaberherzen höher schlagen..... 

Also mich kannste in der Bestelliste mal gaaaanz oben eintragen 
Der erste Booster im Retrostyle gefällt mir sehr!!!


Saubere Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (25. November 2007)

sabber


----------



## oliversen (26. November 2007)

Seeeehr schoen!!!

Was fuer die Weihnachtswunschliste.
An welches Material hast du gedacht?

Lass uns wissen ab wann du Bestellungen entgegen nehmen kannst.

oliversen


----------



## oldman (26. November 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Seeeehr schoen!!!
> 
> Was fuer die Weihnachtswunschliste.
> *An welches Material hast du gedacht?
> ...




didan....


----------



## KONI-DU (26. November 2007)

...sehr geil !
Würde mich auch auf die Wunschliste setzen !


----------



## Manni1599 (26. November 2007)

Auf jeden Fall!







Manni


----------



## TigersClaw (26. November 2007)

Design 1 in schwarz, nehm ich 4 von


----------



## oliversen (26. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> didan....



Damn right!!!
but brushed not polished, ehy buddy

   

oliversen


----------



## Storck74 (26. November 2007)

Oben links 2 Stück in schwarz   bitte!
Danke


----------



## hoeckle (26. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> didan....


 


oliversen schrieb:


> Damn right!!!
> but brushed not polished, ehy buddy
> 
> 
> ...


 
OK die Herren! Dann bitte mal unterstützung für den armen Tom, der unbedarfterweise so was hier reinstellt...Obwohl, eigentlich sollt er schon Wissen was er tut...   Denn Die machen das bestimmt erst ab größeren Mengen http://www.metaltec.de/html/titan/bearbeiten_2.html

Und oliversen, die Mehrzahl hier hätt sie, glaub ich, lieber poliert...  Kannst ja 3M´en...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (26. November 2007)

sind schon ganz nett die booster aber können die bei verschiedenen temperaturen auch die farbe wechseln?


----------



## tomasius (26. November 2007)

Hallo. Nette Resonanz. - Dankeschön!  

Ich habe die Dateien nun als AutoCAD abgespeichert und erste Anfragen an Firmen gerichtet. 

Der Booster wird folgende Spezifikationen haben:

Material: EN AW-7075 (ISO AlZn5,5MgCu)
Festigkeit: 300- 600 N/mm2 (Mpa) - Ist das eventuell zuviel? 
Stärke: 4-5mm
Oberfläche: eloxiert (teuer) und/ oder pulverbeschichtet (günstiger)

Aber warten wir mal die ersten Angebote ab. Dann herrscht Klarheit, ob es sich realisieren lässt. - Jedenfalls will ich nicht im Thread "Manche investieren in Gold..." erscheinen.  

@Benjamin: Hast du schon Neuigkeiten?  

Brauche übrigens noch Nachhilfe in Materialkunde, d.h. konkret: Welche (günstigeren) Legierungen wären noch möglich? Ist die Festigkeit von 300- 600 N/mm2 (Mpa) zuviel?  


Tom


----------



## micki260 (26. November 2007)

Material ENAW-5083  AlMg4,5Mn0,7
4mm
Rm = 360 N/mm²
Re = 300 N/mm²

ist jedoch etwas korrosionanfällig nach unsachgemäßer Wärmebehandlung,sollte jedoch nicht erforderlich sein.

Durch Polieren erhält man eine bessere Oberflächengüte was wiederum der Festigkeit zu gute kommt,und mit diesem Ziel kann man das Material etwas günstiger bekommen wenn man eine vom Werk schlechter Oberflächengüte ordert.
Bin mir nur nicht sicher wie gut die Eigenschaften des Anodisieren oder Eloxieren ist.


----------



## Storck74 (26. November 2007)

Ich würde sie auch in pur nehmen, und selber Polieren.
Melde dich einfach wenn du was genaueres weißt.


----------



## mountymaus (26. November 2007)

Einfach SUPERSCHÖN


----------



## tomasius (27. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen !

Wäre dieses Material geeignet: AlmgSi1 (3mm)  

Es bleibt womöglich doch keine fixe Idee.  

Bleibe weiterhin am Ball.  

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (27. November 2007)

@ Tom 

Hab leider noch nicht mit unserem Einkäufer reden können , da der auf der Hausmesse von Trumpf war , aber unser einer Techniker meinte das man lieber die Finger von hochfestem Alu lassen sollte , da dieses durch das Lasern spröde werden kann - hab ihm aber nicht meinen Verwendungszweck genannt - war in der Mittagspause und da sind unsere Raucher immer am frieren und wenig mitteilsam - aber ich bleib am Ball

Bitte noch welche für die U-Brake !!


----------



## tomasius (27. November 2007)

Ich rede ja auch nicht von Lasern.   Das geeignete Verfahren hierfür nennt sich Wasserstrahlschneiden.  






Die Schnittkanten sind sehr sauber, sodass keine weitere Nachbearbeitung notwendig ist. Außerdem entstehen keine Gefügeveränderungen an den Schnittkanten.

Nochmal kurz die Frage: Wäre dieses Material geeignet: AlmgSi1 (3mm).  

Das erste konkrete Angebot ist heute eingegangen.  

Also ich hätte ja gerne Rot und Blau eloxierte. Polierte und pulverbeschichtete Booster sind natürlich auch denkbar.

Bei mir liegt die Schmerzgrenze für einen Booster bei 30. - Wie sieht es bei euch aus? 

@ketterechts: Der Booster für die U-Brake ist auch vorgesehen. Nur habe ich ihn leider verlegt.  

Tom


----------



## kingmoe (27. November 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch nicht von Lasern.   Das geeignete Verfahren hierfür nennt sich Wasserstrahlschneiden.
> 
> *BILD*
> 
> Die Schnittkanten sind sehr sauber, sodass keine weitere Nachbearbeitung notwendig ist. Außerdem entstehen keine Gefügeveränderungen an den Schnittkanten.



Cool, denn ich habe gelaserte Stahl-Sachen hier, da müsste man echt einiges an den Schnittkanten nachbearbeiten und man sieht dem Material die Hitzeeinwirkung deutlich an. Da ist H2O-Schnitt sicher besser!



tomasius schrieb:


> Also ich hätte ja gerne Rot und Blau eloxierte. Polierte und pulverbeschichtete Booster sind natürlich auch denkbar.
> 
> Bei mir liegt die Schmerzgrenze für einen Booster bei 30. - Wie sieht es bei euch aus?
> 
> ...



V-Brake-Booster bräuchte ich eigentlich gar nicht, aber für die U-Brake würde ich auf jeden Fall mind. einen nehmen. Da wären unsere Schmerzgrenzen gleich ;-))


----------



## Ketterechts (27. November 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @ketterechts: Der Booster für die U-Brake ist auch vorgesehen. Nur habe ich ihn leider verlegt.
> 
> Tom



He Tom tu mir das nicht an - wehe , wehe - ich sag deiner Freundin sonst wie es in ihrem Arbeitszimmer gerade aussieht


----------



## tomasius (27. November 2007)

Wehe dir!   Er lag übrigens tatsächlich dort im Arbeitszimmer. Die Zeichnung des U-Brake Beefers ist demnach auch gleich fertig.  

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (27. November 2007)

Na gerade nochmal gut gegangen - jetzt musst du nur hoffen , dass sie nicht heimlich hier mitliest


----------



## hoeckle (27. November 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Na gerade nochmal gut gegangen - jetzt musst du nur hoffen , dass sie nicht heimlich hier mitliest


 

Och, ich denke die ist sich relativ klar darüber, was der gute Tom während ihrer Abwesenheit so treibt. Man bedenke allein die Anzahl der Anfragen bzgl. Annahme und Weiterversand diversester Handelsgüter aus Amerika....


----------



## tomasius (27. November 2007)

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich gestern bei felzno geordert habe. Wer also etwas von ihm braucht.  

Tom


----------



## tomasius (27. November 2007)

Hier nun ein Update mit dem Booster für die U-Brake.  







Die Maße sind übrigens mit dem Gorilla Booster und Gorilla Beefer identisch.











Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2007)

Du hast noch eine Avalanche- und vielleicht eine Backwoods-Variante vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (27. November 2007)

Es fehlt auch noch die Version für die Maguras. 

Ansonsten bin ich raus.


----------



## tomasius (27. November 2007)

@gt-heini & all:

Soll ich wirklich noch Booster für Maguras machen?  

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (27. November 2007)

also ick hätte ja jerne nen silbernen fur ne u-brake (mit gt schriftzug).


thx  david


----------



## Manni1599 (27. November 2007)

Also ich brauche für U-Brake, Canti's, V-Brake und Maguras....
(ich glaub ich hab zu viele Räder )

30 Tacken sollte aber das Maximum sein.


----------



## BonelessChicken (27. November 2007)

Ahh, sehr schön geworden.
Ich könnte mich für 2x von der ersten Seite ganz oben links in poliert und schwarz eloxiert erwärmen und 1x U-Brake mit All Terra Schriftzug auch in poliert und schwarz eloxiert erwärmen. Aber das wären dann 90 Euro, schon etwas arg heftig... Für die Hälfte wäre ich sofort dabei.
Hoffen wir mal, daß eine entsprechende Menge zusammenkommt.


----------



## Kint (28. November 2007)

ich mach mal den sidekick :

ich denke mit 30 pro booster solltet ihr mindestens kalkulieren. je nachdem wo ihrs machen lasst sind sicherlich auch 60 für einen booster drin.

zuerst schaut euch mal an was das material kostet. (mindermenge etc...) 
dann braucht ihr einen wasserstrahlschneider. die sind nicht soo gängig...

dann gehts drum wer macht das. ne lehrlingsstunde ist sicher günstiger jedoch muss der sich immer noch hinstellen etc....

je komplizierter das design ( je länger die schneidzeit ) desto teurer der booster. 

das einfache gt design wird schon dauern - der xizang bzw zaskar schriftzug oder gar all terra wird sicher teuer...


aber macht mal


----------



## chrrup150 (28. November 2007)

Ich hätt gern einen fürs edge.
hm mist nur wo mach den dran am rennrad???
hatt wer  ne idee wo ich mir cantisockel an rennrad dranschweissen lassen kann


----------



## Boramaniac (28. November 2007)

*heul...

ich wäre auch gerne ein Ordernder, aber leider wird keiner der Booster passen. 

Ich bräuchte einen mit Lochabstand 96mm bis 106mm. Den hat zumindest der 
Echo Brake Booster Team, den ich verbauen mußte, da der originale Magura 
nicht passte, wegen der 40mm Felge


----------



## Davidbelize (28. November 2007)

Vielleicht kann ich helfen!
hab nen sehr sehr sehr guten freund von mir auf die booster angesprochen.
er arbeitet als führungskraft in einem alu verarbeitenden betrieb und er könnte die teile für uns machen.
als info braucht er  alu legierung,dicke und stückzahl.
sie machen dort auch elox arbeiten.
es kann ja nicht schaden bei mehreren firmen nachzufragen,oder?

die firma heisst gronemann.
folgendes alu hat er empfohlen  3.4365 ALZNM6CU 1,5  FES 48-53 (was das auch immer bedeuten mag)

er sagt übrigends,das gravieren wesentlich billiger ist als die schriftzüge rauszuschneiden.


bis denne david


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (28. November 2007)

Hi Boosterfreaks !  

@david: Schön, dass du dich auch erkundigt hast. Gelaserte Logos wären auch eine schöne Option.

Ich habe heute ein weiteres, wesentlich interessanteres Angebot bekommen und werde in der nächsten Woche ein Musterstück des gelochten Zaskar Boosters zur Ansicht erhalten. 

Die Preis für einen Booster liegt auf jeden Fall unterhalb unserer Schmerzgrenze. Ein Partnerbetrieb könnte wahrscheinlich das Eloxieren übernehmen und das Pulverbeschichten kann hier im Ort günstig erledigt werden.

Natürlich können die Sachen auch in roh geordert werden. Polieren kann ja jeder für sich. - Gruß an die BB Zaskar Besitzer.  

Werde nun mal den Magura Booster erstellen.

Tom


----------



## kingmoe (28. November 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hi Boosterfreaks !
> 
> @david: Schön, dass du dich auch erkundigt hast. Gelaserte Logos wären auch eine schöne Option.
> 
> ...



Geil geil geil! Ich würde bei unter 30,- Talern auf jeden Fall 2 "Zaskar"-U-Brake-Booster nehmen.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. November 2007)

und ich einen u-brake zum selber polieren und einen von den canti-boostern.


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. November 2007)

Bitte 2 GT (isch habe gar kein Zaskar) Booster in Blau Eloxiert an mich


----------



## tomasius (28. November 2007)

Hier nun auch der geforderte Booster für Magura. 






Ich denke, dass die Version mit den Sterne wegfallen wird. 
Also ungelocht und gelocht.  


Dann warten wir mal das Musterstück ab.  

Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. November 2007)

Hallo,

wenn es nur um die Waterjetter geht dann kÃ¶nnt ich evtl auch noch was beisteuern...wie wahrscheinlich bekannt ist die Lohnstruktur in Oberfranken niedriger als im Rest von D..ich hab schon bei 2 Waterjettern fÃ¼r mein Krad was schneiden lassen und es war relativ gÃ¼nstig..wie gesagt war ein PAARPREIS..allerdings machen die dann nix anderes...hier mal die Beispiele:





das Paar 20 â¬,






und die fÃ¼r 25â¬ das Paar..

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (28. November 2007)

@peru73: Danke für deine Info. Ich schlage vor, wir warten mal mein Musterstück und den Gesamtpreis (mit Eloxierung) ab. Der einfache, unbehandelte Booster mit GT Logo wird sich wohl bei ca. 10 bewegen. 

Noch mal die Nachfrage bzgl. des Materials. ALMg3 in 4mm ist doch ausreichend?

Tom


----------



## Kruko (29. November 2007)

Eigenschaften ALMg3:

Einsatz für Anwendungen wo an die Zerspannung und die Festigkeit keine hohen Anforderungen gestellt werden. Seewasserbeständig und gut schweißbar. Zugfestigkeit ist 180 - 260 n/mm²


Mit welchem Aufpreis ist denn bei AlCuMg1 zu rechnen? Ist fester und auch hochglanzpolierbar


----------



## alecszaskar (29. November 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Wehe dir!   Er lag übrigens tatsächlich dort im Arbeitszimmer. Die Zeichnung des U-Brake Beefers ist demnach auch gleich fertig.
> 
> Tom




hab' hier noch einen wunderschönen Brodie für die U-Brake....
Falls Du Inspiration benötigst, melde Dich.

Booster nehme ich auch, zähl aber vorher durch!


----------



## tomasius (29. November 2007)

@ketterechts & gt-heini: 

Reicht das Material ALmG3 in 4mm denn nun eigentlich aus?  

Wegen der anderen Legierung habe ich bisher noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten.

Tom


----------



## Kruko (29. November 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @ketterechts & gt-heini:
> 
> Reicht das Material ALmG3 in 4mm denn nun eigentlich aus?
> 
> ...



Wird sicherlich reichen. 4 mm sind ja auch schon mal ein Wort. Wichtiger ist aber nicht die Dicke, sondern das Material um die Befestigungspunkte

Der Magura-Standard Booster ist nur aus Eisen. Schätze mal einfacher Baustahl ST37 (ich weiß, alte Bezeichnung). Der hat eine Zugfestigkeit von 370 N/mm².

Deine vorgeschlagene Alu-Sorte hat eine Zugfestigkeit von 260 N/mm².

Ob es wirklich hält, wird sich erst in der Praxis zeigen Mehr, als das der Booster sich verbiegt und damit wirkungslos ist, kann nicht passieren.


----------



## Kint (29. November 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Der einfache, unbehandelte Booster mit GT Logo wird sich wohl bei ca. 10 bewegen.



    kaum zu glauben... dann bin ich klar auch dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (29. November 2007)

Ich auf jeden Fall auch.

Sven, Du darfst aber trotzdem mal auf meine PN antworten!


----------



## kingmoe (30. November 2007)

Bei ienem Preis von um die 10 Euro erweitert sich meine Bestellung schlagartig!


----------



## Manni1599 (30. November 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Bei ienem Preis von um die 10 Euro erweitert sich meine Bestellung schlagartig!



Ja! 
Dann werden alle meine U-Brake, Canti, V-Brake und Maguras versorgt....
Plus Reserve!


----------



## kingmoe (30. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja!
> Dann werden alle meine U-Brake, Canti, V-Brake und Maguras versorgt....
> Plus Reserve!



So sieht´s aus Manni ;-))
Natürlich gehe ich bei ´nem Zehner pro Booster von unbehandeltem Alu aus, also ohne Pulver, Elox etc.! Dann kann ich ja mit den Teilchen machen, wa sich will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (30. November 2007)

Ich bin über das Angebot auch sehr erfreut. Der Kontakt mit einem Eloxalbetrieb ist nun auch hergestellt. Ein großes Dankeschön an Tuner.    

Der Preisrahmen scheint ja wirklich nicht aus den Fugen zu geraten. Aber Leute, bitte nicht die Entwicklungskosten vergessen. - Diese müssen noch eingerechnet werden.  

Tom


----------



## rockhopper.comp (30. November 2007)

Hey Tomasius!

Würdest du auch deine Kreativität für Specialized walten lassen? Sagen wir mal für den einen oder anderen Rockhopper?


----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2007)

wow! tom, das ist ja grossartig!

gib bitte bescheid wenn ich die bestellung abgeben soll !


----------



## Kint (3. Dezember 2007)

sag mal tom was will der für bremscheiben schneiden ? kannste da mal nachfragen bitte ?


----------



## DefektesKind (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich der Neue grüsse Euch und wollte fragen:


Ist das Thema Booster schon abgeschlossen oder kann man da noch mitmachen?


----------



## bretho (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich will auch 2 Stück für Magura .....am besten rot




bretho


----------



## Kruko (3. Dezember 2007)

Tom, wie viel Angebote hast Du denn schon??

Nehmen werde ich auch welche. Für mich sind GT, Zaskar und Xizang von Interesse


----------



## tomasius (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich warte momentan auf das Musterstück, dann wird ein geeigneter Eloxierer gesucht und die Teile sind fertig.  

Wie sieht GT Deutschland denn eigentlich die Sache? 

Tom


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Dezember 2007)

@tom: gigantisch, was Du hier auf die Beine stellst. Respekt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (4. Dezember 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @tom: gigantisch, was Du hier auf die Beine stellst. Respekt!!!




Ja auch ich ziehe meinen Hut - klasse Sache das - Ich melde mich auch schonmal als Interessent für ein paar Booster - die ganz schlichten haben´s mir ja angetan - bin gespannt was als nächstes kommt

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Dezember 2007)

Gibts denn was neues von den Boostern?

Und Daggi will unbedingt GT Bremsscheiben... 

(Na gut, ich auch  )


----------



## tomasius (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Ich warte noch immer auf das Muster. Werde morgen dort mal nachfragen.

Nach den Bremsscheiben kann ich mich dann auch erkundigen. Ich müsste allerdings konkret das gewünschte Material wissen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2007)

v4a edelstahl. würde ich sagen


----------



## Stemmel (14. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und Daggi will unbedingt GT Bremsscheiben...
> 
> (Na gut, ich auch  )



  Ja bitte!


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Dezember 2007)

Interesse! Vor allem an Magura-Boostern. Aber würde man für Canti- bzw- V-Brake nicht noch diese "Abstands-Pennöpels" nebst den längeren Schrauben benötigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (14. Dezember 2007)

Recht einfach und schon selbst i.V.m. Boostern praktiziert:
Alurohr im Baumarkt kaufen, Innendurchmesser sollten 6,3mm sein, dann kannst Du Dutzende "Abstands-Pennöpels" raussägen.
Schrauben,z.B. in VA, findest Du zwei Gängen weiter 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Interesse! Vor allem an Magura-Boostern. Aber würde man für Canti- bzw- V-Brake nicht noch diese "Abstands-Pennöpels" nebst den längeren Schrauben benötigen?


----------



## mini.tom (14. Dezember 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Recht einfach und schon selbst i.V.m. Boostern praktiziert:
> Alurohr im Baumarkt kaufen, Innendurchmesser sollten 6,3mm sein, dann kannst Du Dutzende "Abstands-Pennöpels" raussägen.
> Schrauben,z.B. in VA, findest Du zwei Gängen weiter



richtig
mfg
tom


----------



## tomasius (15. Dezember 2007)

> Recht einfach und schon selbst i.V.m. Boostern praktiziert:
> Alurohr im Baumarkt kaufen, Innendurchmesser sollten 6,3mm sein, dann kannst Du Dutzende "Abstands-Pennöpels" raussägen.



Genau so habe ich es auch vor.  

Tom


----------



## tomasius (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Das Musterstück ist heute eingetroffen.  Das Teil sieht klasse aus, oder?  
Die Schnittkanten sind sehr sauber und müssen somit auch nicht nachbehandelt werden. Die Oberfläche kann problemlos poliert und anschließend auch eloxiert werden. 
Bei einer Pulverbeschichtung kann auf diese Nachbehandlung natürlich verzichtet werden. - Ich frage aber wegen des Oberflächenfinish noch einmal nach. 

Hier nun also die Bilder:

roh:























kurz aufpoliert (nicht perfekt):











Wir sind also schon einen Schritt weiter gekommen.  

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Dezember 2007)

man tomasius das ist ja echt p...o  


  vor  

ober die bestellung bitte:  ich nehme ein mal u-brake und ein mal v-brake und das angebot des tages.





man ist ditt teil schön jeworden. danke tomasius weihnachtsmann


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2007)

Joah sieht sehr Klasse aus. Ich nehme also immer noch 4x mit GT Logo.


----------



## Ketterechts (20. Dezember 2007)

Sehr lecker .

Jetzt sach doch mal , was der Spass kosten soll  

Würde auch gern welche haben


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Dezember 2007)

Wirklich schön geworden!

Bin auf jedenfall dabei, mit recht hoher Stückzahl.... 

Manni


----------



## kingmoe (20. Dezember 2007)

Rock ´n´ Roll!!!!


----------



## tomasius (20. Dezember 2007)

> Jetzt sach doch mal , was der Spass kosten soll



Mit oder ohne Entwicklungskosten?  

Werde morgen mit dem Eloxalbetrieb weitere Sachen besprechen. Ich sag es mal so: Anvisiert sind pro Booster max. 25 , inkl. Eloxierung. In roh (so wie das Muster) wird er zwischen 12 - 18  liegen. Beim meinem Pulverbschichter muss ich dann auch noch die Tage vorsprechen. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (21. Dezember 2007)

Klasse, sehen richtig geil aus ! 
Ich hätte da auch eine >2 Bestellung !!


----------



## SixTimesNine (21. Dezember 2007)

BOAH, löck mich!!! SCHÖÖÖNNN.

@davidbelize thx for the Hinweis.

Sind die schön!!! Also ich kann mich noch garnicht entscheiden, aber sicher nehme ich 1 x Zaskar raw, 2 xZaskar poliert, 2 x Zaskar schwarz elox., 1 x Xizang poliert (Titan möglich ???), 1 x GT in rot elox (gab´s das?) und einmal GT für U-Brake in raw. Maguras 4 x GT in black Lack.
Ach, am liebsten alle Geschmacksrichtungen. Ich könnte....
Danke, danke, danke schonmal, tomasius !!!

That´s all Folks


----------



## tomasius (21. Dezember 2007)

Es wird wohl doch nur ein einziges Paar Booster angefertigt. 

Der Grund dafür:  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310732

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Dezember 2007)

Schade


----------



## Bastieeeh (21. Dezember 2007)

Du machst 'nen Spaß oder?

Herr Ober, 2x V-Brake bitte... ;-)


----------



## hoeckle (21. Dezember 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Es wird wohl doch nur ein einziges Paar Booster angefertigt.
> 
> Der Grund dafür:
> 
> ...


 
Vorsicht Tom...  

Wenn Du jetzt vor dem Wettbewerb keine rausrückst, was meinst Du, wie dann wohl über DEIN Rad abgestimmt wird, was diese Booster tragen wird?


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Vorsicht Tom...
> 
> Wenn Du jetzt vor dem Wettbewerb keine rausrückst, was meinst Du, wie dann wohl über DEIN Rad abgestimmt wird, was diese Booster tragen wird?



genau so nämlich - da sind wir anderen gtler ne knallharte erpresserbande....

hast du ne meldung bezüglich der scheiben ?


----------



## Stemmel (22. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> hast du ne meldung bezüglich der scheiben ?



DAS würde ich auch zu gerne wissen...

Daggi


----------



## Kint (23. Dezember 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> DAS würde ich auch zu gerne wissen...
> 
> Daggi



also es gibt ja schon welche allerdings 4 loch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaZuO (23. Dezember 2007)

Hello!
Um die Liste zu erweiten, ich hätte auch gerne 2 Stück mit dem GT-Logo.
Wenn's geht ballburnished  , oder auch unbehandekt zum selberpolieren.


----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2007)

hey tom,

saulässig!!! ich bin auf jeden fall auch bei einer bestellung dabei. gib bitte bescheid wenn du alle daten (preise, farben, entwicklungskosten...) und v. a. gib mir doch bitte mal deine kontodaten durch, weisst schon...


----------



## t-age (26. Dezember 2007)

Aloha...!

Feine Sache das...auch haben will! ;-)

Bitte Bescheid sagen, wenn Preise feststehen und endgültig bestellt werden kann. Bräuchte 2x "GT" für V-Brake rot eloxiert...

Thx,

t-age


----------



## stefan9113 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich würde auch 2 nehmen mit GT Logo für die Magura HS 33 in rot eleoxiert. Super Aktion mit den Brakeboostern.


bis dann ...
Stefan


----------



## Stemmel (8. Januar 2008)

^^^^^^*malwiedereinwenighochschubs* ^^^^^^bevor er noch weiter nach unten rutscht... 

Gibbet denn was neues?  

Daggi


----------



## tomasius (8. Januar 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Wir müssen die ganze Aktion wohl ein wenig verschieben.
Ich denke, dass es evtl. erst Mitte März losgehen kann.

Glaubt mir, ich hätte die Dinger auch lieber heute als morgen. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (7. April 2008)

@all!

Wollen wir dann endlich mal loslegen?  

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (7. April 2008)

Ja


----------



## stefan9113 (7. April 2008)

jawohl ...


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

ja sehr gerne ;-)

kannst du evtl. nochmal die verfügbaren varianten (schriftzüge/farben/preise) auflisten?
habe ein wenig den überblick verloren was es alles gibt


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2008)

Gerne ..., (Rest gelöscht)


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gerne, aber übersiehst Du dann meine Überweisung genauso wie meine PNs?



schon mal überlegt, dass die motivation zu antworten durch *öffentliches *rumnöhlen nicht zwingend steigt ?


----------



## Davidbelize (7. April 2008)

@versus :der mann aus kanda versendet leider nicht nach d.


 zu oben - da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## Manni1599 (8. April 2008)

Ja, gerne!


----------



## tomasius (8. April 2008)

@tigersclaw

Also langsam ist es mal gut, oder?  

Du wolltest ein unkomprimiertes Foto meines Xizangs als Wallpaper haben, richtig? Ich hätte dazu aber deine E-Mail-Adresse gebraucht, da die Datei zu groß ist. - Hatte ich dir das nicht per PM geschrieben?



> Zitat von TigersClaw: Gerne, aber übersiehst Du dann meine Überweisung genauso wie meine PNs?



Noch ein Satz zu den Brakeboostern: Wenn du Bedenken hast, dann nimm halt keine! 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (8. April 2008)

Danke Tom,

endlich erfahren wir mal die Zusammenhänge. 

Respekt für die soeben geposteten Worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2008)

Sorry Tom, die Bemerkung hatte ich schon entfernt.

Ich habe nie eine PN von Dir bekommen, also entweder hast Du keine geschrieben, oder sie ist im Nirvana gelandet.


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. April 2008)

Ich darf zu bemerken geben, dass es in letzter Zeit Probleme hier mit dem Server gab. Nachweislich sind auch einige von meinen PNs nicht angekommen...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2008)

Dann wäre die Ursache ja gefunden. Ich möchte mich nochmal für die Bemerkung entschuldigen .... hatte sie nicht ohne Grund ziemlich schnell entfernt. Und nun wieder BTT. Ich bin nach wie vor an den Brakeboostern interessiert.


----------



## kingmoe (8. April 2008)

Ja, Booster! Gib mir Booster Baby!
 

Allerdings würde ich auch noch mal gerne wissen, welche es denn definitiv geben wird.


----------



## tomasius (9. April 2008)

Ich werde am Wochenende mal die Modelle auflisten. 

Gibt es eigentlich eine große Nachfrage an rot und blau eloxiert? Schwarz und silber sollte eigentlich kein großes Problem sein.
Die Booster können auch roh (d.h. nur trowalisiert, nicht poliert) geordert, die Oberfläche also nach individuellen Wünschen bearbeitet werden (poliert, beschichtet, lackiert, etc.). 

Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. April 2008)

Hallo Tom,

also blau und rot wär für mich interessant...und für rote werden sich doch hier noch ein paar Abnehmer finde, oder   

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (9. April 2008)

richtig. ich würde mind. 2 rote nehmen, eher 3.
poliert und schwarz fände ich auch interessant!


----------



## kingmoe (9. April 2008)

Rot und schwarz wären meine bevorzugten Farben.


----------



## Kint (12. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> richtig. ich würde mind. 2 rote nehmen, eher 3.
> poliert und schwarz fände ich auch interessant!



hat gt mal trikes produziert ?  

also ich nehm auch so einiges wenns im für mich rpeislcihen rahmen bleibt, und bitte auch von mir nochmal ne genaue auflistung was es wan für wieviel gibt. danke auf jeden fall schonmal für die mühen... tom..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (22. April 2008)

Hey ho, lets go!  

Ein günstiger Eloxalbetrieb ist endlich gefunden!  

Folgende Booster können nun geordert werden:







Die Booster können wahlweise in den Farbtönen Silber, Schwarz, Rot oder Blau eloxiert werden.  

(Selbst-)Kosten: Der blau eloxierte Booster B5 würde beispielsweise bei 16  liegen.

Weitere Infos per eine E-Mail, keine PM bitte!

Tom


----------



## stefan9113 (22. April 2008)

Hi,

ich würde 2 von den B4 in Rot nehmen.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## kingmoe (22. April 2008)

Meine definitive Bestellung:

2x B6 in rot
1x U5 in schwarz
2x M5 in schwarz

Sehr geil das!


----------



## GT-Man (22. April 2008)

Ich sach nur top!    
... und würde 

2 von B5 in schwarz, 
2 von B6 in silber und 
1 von U5 in schwarz 

nehmen.


----------



## Bastieeeh (22. April 2008)

Hey tomasius, bis wann musst du die Bestellungen denn wissen?
Die Kleber haben übrigens noch Zeit. Wie es aussieht ist's ein 1994er Baujahr, kein '98er. Werde morgen hier im Forum drüber schreiben.

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## tomasius (22. April 2008)

Ich sag mal Mitte/ Ende Mai. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockhopper.comp (22. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Mitte/ Ende März.
> 
> Tom



Du weißt aber schon, dass wir mittlerweile April haben, oder?


----------



## tomasius (22. April 2008)

Immer diese Monate mit "M".  

Für diesen netten Tipp werden deine beiden Booster selbstverständlich frei Haus geliefert.  

Noch immer fleißig?  

Tom


----------



## versus (22. April 2008)

oh mann, schon wieder die qual der wahl! 
da muss ich echt nochmal in mich gehen...

hast du die farbtöne schon live gesehen? ist das rot *SO RICHTIG ROT * ?

du kennst ja meinen favorisierten farbton


----------



## tomasius (22. April 2008)

@versus:

Die Farbtöne Rot und Blau kenne ich auch noch nicht. Ich werde vorab (nächste Woche) aber auf jeden Fall noch zwei Musterstücke eloxieren lassen. 

Tom


----------



## versus (22. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @versus:
> 
> Die Farbtöne Rot und Blau kenne ich auch noch nicht. Ich werde vorab (nächste Woche) aber auf jeden Fall noch zwei Musterstücke eloxieren lassen.
> 
> Tom



super! danke schonmal


----------



## hoeckle (23. April 2008)

Für mich bitte 1x U7Ti....  Und bitte gleich mitbringen..

@tom Uns zu klein oder... http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-NOW-16-MIN...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (23. April 2008)

u5 1x in silber   
u3 1x in schwarz



arghh   wieso jibbet keeeeeen jrün?


----------



## tomasius (23. April 2008)

@hoeckle:



> Für mich bitte 1x U7Ti....  Und bitte gleich mitbringen..



Die Fertigung eines U7Ti wäre natürlich möglich. Hier meine Vorarbeit. Anrufen musst aber du.  

http://www.s-d-spezialstahl.de/titan-bleche.htm
http://www.smart-elements.com/?arg=
http://www.euro-titan.com/index.php

Dieser würde schon eher passen, leider aber mit U-Brake.







@davidbelize

David möscht würklich jrün?   Ick frag ma nach, wa? Det kost aber extra ne!  Hammer denn en speziellen Jrünton im Kopp? 

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (23. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @hoeckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Klasse! Malschauen...!!! 

Nee, so einen will ich nicht, hab ich schon....


----------



## Davidbelize (23. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Klasse! Malschauen...!!!
> 
> Nee, so einen will ich nicht, hab ich schon....




mit so einer äusserung tritt schon eine gewisse dekadenz zu tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. April 2008)

Hallo Tom,

tolle Arbeit! Vielen Dank für die Mühe im Voraus!

Ich bestelle verbindlich:

M1x2 in schwarz
M3x2 in schwarz
M5x2 in schwarz

Dank Dir.

VG
Peter


----------



## Ketterechts (23. April 2008)

Tom Tom Tom

Ich ziehe meinen Hut .

Sehr geile Arbeit . Ich gehe nun mal ne Runde in mich und sag dir Morgen Bescheid , welche es für mich sein dürfen .

Und der darf natürlich nicht fehlen 

 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## tomasius (24. April 2008)

Erneut Danke für die Blumen.  

Kleine Musterplättchen in den Farben *Rot*, *Blau* und *Grün* (für den Herrn Belize ) kommen erst Anfang/ Mitte Mai. 


*Deadline ist daher ENDE MAI!*


@davidbelize: 

mit so einer äusserung tritt schon eine gewisse dekadenz zu tage. 

Das sehe ich genauso! Noch dekadenter erscheint mir allerdings hoeckles Wunsch nach einem U7TI Booster.  
(Ich werde für mein Xizang dann evtl. auch ein B2 Set anfertigen. Hoeckle, den passenden Xizang Rahmen habe ich ja bald.)

@ketterechts: 

Wir verrechnen mit der Kona P2. Also, bitte bevorraten Sie sich.  

Zwischenstand: 23 Stück!

Tom


----------



## Storck74 (24. April 2008)

Würden ich auch welche ohne Farbe also "nackt" bekommen können?
Material war? wie währe dann der Preis? 

Markus


----------



## hoeckle (24. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @davidbelize:
> 
> mit so einer äusserung tritt schon eine gewisse dekadenz zu tage.
> 
> ...


 

Wie was wo dekadent...? ist doch aber so, einen ´92er mit u-brake hab ich nunmal schon, wenn, will ich jetzt noch einen mit cantisockeln, moment mal, hab ich ja auch schon, gell herr tom..... 

oder vlt doch und dann scheibenbremsaufnahmen ranbraten lassen und die u-sockel wegflexen.... hmmmm...


----------



## Stemmel (25. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Zwischenstand: 23 Stück!
> 
> Tom



Da kommt noch was zu!  

nervig wie ich bin frage ich auch noch einmal nach den Bremsscheiben nach...

Daggi


----------



## versus (25. April 2008)

ganz sicher kommt da noch was! 
wenn der farbton passt nehme ich mind. 3 rote - wenn nicht, dann wirds ein mix aus schwarz und silber


----------



## KaZuO (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo tomasius!

Ich hätte auch gern 1x B4 und 1x B6 Brakebooster in unbehandelt Alu.
Deine Email-Funktion im Forum ist deaktiviert und sonst habe ich diese auch nicht gefunden, deshalb bitte ich dich mir diese mitzuteilen.

VG


----------



## Überholverbot (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo tomasius!

gratuliere, sehen wirklich gut aus, die teile!

unglaublich nett von GT, ihre trademark zur verfügung zu stellen!

normalerweise werden große firmen ja ziemlich ungemütlich wenn`s
um ihre logos, markennamen oder gebrauchsmuster geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (13. Mai 2008)

Bis wann müssen wir unsere Bestellung abgegeben haben? Ich habe mich doch immer noch nicht für eine Farbe für das Borego entschieden...


----------



## Kruko (17. Mai 2008)

Was machen denn die Musterstücke in Eloxal?? 

Würde auch gerne meine Bestellung machen


----------



## tomasius (17. Mai 2008)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> Hallo tomasius!
> 
> gratuliere, sehen wirklich gut aus, die teile!
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Nach diesem Hinweis habe ich GT-TEAM angeschrieben, aber leider noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten.
Ich hoffe mal, dass man bei GT diese Booster- Aktion eher als eine schöne Idee eines GT- Verrückten werten wird, denn nichts anderes ist es. 
- Und schließlich ist es ja auch ein wenig Werbung für GT.  

Sollte es nicht klappen, wäre es wirklich schade!  Dann kann dieser Thread geschlossen/ gelöscht werden.  

Tom


----------



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2008)

Schlafende Hunde soll man ja eigentlich nicht wecken...


----------



## tomasius (1. Juni 2008)

Ich habe leider keine Rückmeldung von GT bekommen. 
Das Projekt liegt daher erstmal auf Eis.    

Tom


----------



## Backfisch (1. Juni 2008)

Meinst Du, die haben das noch nicht mitbekommen?

Für GT D gibt es bei sowas nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

- Nein sagen

- wegschauen


Zum "Ja" sagen sind sie vermutlich nicht befugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (1. Juni 2008)

Ahh - hätte das doch mit der Deadline knapp verpennt. Kannst du Bescheid geben, wenn du näheres weißt? Ich hätte ebenso Interesse an ein paar Boostern.

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## colombo (1. Juni 2008)

hallo,

würde auch interesse an einem paar boostern anmelden.

grüße


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Meinst Du, die haben das noch nicht mitbekommen?
> 
> Für GT D gibt es bei sowas nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...



richtig. aber das nimmt ausmasse an bei denen ich persönlich auch auf ne antwort ala "mach mal ich weiss von nix" wert legen würde. 

ich denke aber wir sollten das auch hier nicht weiter diskutieren. tom macht das schon und wird uns verkünden obs weitergeht oder nicht....


----------



## Stemmel (10. Oktober 2008)

^^ mal wieder ein wenig nach oben schubs ^^


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es schon was neues?
Der Winter naht und wir wollen doch alle basteln....


----------



## tomasius (23. Oktober 2008)

(noch) kein Update, leider!

Tom


----------



## spatzel (24. Oktober 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Erneut Danke für die Blumen.
> 
> Kleine Musterplättchen in den Farben *Rot*, *Blau* und *Grün* (für den Herrn Belize ) kommen erst Anfang/ Mitte Mai.
> 
> ...


----------



## DanielGT (3. April 2021)

Moin!
Wie ist das Thema ausgegangen?
VG und frohe Ostern!


----------



## esp262 (5. April 2021)

Den ersten und den 3. in blau je 2 mal😊


----------



## DanielGT (5. April 2021)

Kann man überhaupt noch bestellen?
Oder wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (5. April 2021)

DanielGT schrieb:


> Kann man überhaupt noch bestellen?
> Oder wieder?


Hehe
Ja das wäre interessant 
Ich hab auch geantwortet, da war der Rest vom Text nicht zu Ende geladen 😂


----------

